# Score!



## Shandwill (Jul 23, 2010)

:whoo:
Just had to get on here and brag about my awesome find. I just picked up two 48" soft crates that I found on Craigslist. (The lady that had them is a veterinarian who breeds/shows Borzois.) The crates are in great shape, were only used at three shows, and look almost new, and I got them both for $100 TOTAL! They are exactly what I need as I get ever-closer to competing in obedience/rally!
Okay, I'm finished


----------



## LindaA (May 25, 2010)

Good for you!! I like great finds at great prices!


----------

